# Ordering ?



## notdos (Mar 1, 2012)

So I've been shopping for a Beetle and visited the VW configurator to see what I wanted. I saw that to get Nav and Sound I had to get a Sunroof which I really didn't want. Now I did all this before I ever set foot on the forum or had any idea about all the "issues". After, I decided what I wanted I began to shop online because thats where I usually buy cars. 

Over the last week I've come to realize that there is a configuration out there that isn't on the VW site which is Turbo Sound/Nav and many of those have 19", Xenons and Sport Suspension,,all things I want. Trouble is, theres about 10 I've found country wide and they either aren't a color I want or the dealer won't deal. 

Well today, I had a dealer tell me that he could order me what I want. He said another dealer has exactly what I want as "Factory Bank Status" that was supposed to be released to production on 02/23. My question is, what should I realistically believe time wise? He says mid May but I just don't see how that could be with all the delays. 

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, in a situation like this it really is all about the relationship with the dealer.

To be fair, the dealer is probably telling you upfront what he or she knows. Having said that, the issue many of us have discussed here in this forum is whether or not VW is being upfront with the dealers. For some odd reason, VW has been hesitant to fully share what it knows about production issues with its dealers regarding the Beetle. Many of us here have found the lack of information coming from VW to be frustrating.

My .02: Do what you feel comfortable doing. If you're patient and are willing to wait for a Beetle set up exactly the way you want it - it'll happen eventually. But, I have to say I'd be surprised if it happens within the time lines VW says it will.

Bill


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Mid May sounds realistic without a sunroof. Was told mine (with a sunroof) was released for production, and is scheduled for May 7 delivery. 
Problems with production you've read about seem to be mainly related to sunroof models. I was told the probs with sunroof have been corrected.
What color are you looking for?


----------



## notdos (Mar 1, 2012)

Blue, but the one the dealer has on order is black with red/black and everything else except sunroof. Torn about what to do.

Phillip


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

notdos said:


> Blue, but the one the dealer has on order is black with red/black and everything else except sunroof. Torn about what to do.
> 
> Phillip


If the cost of the sunroof makes it imperative that you have it included in the overall price of
the vehicle then making it a 'must' will place you in the extended wait arena. If, however, a
$1,200 - $1,400 outlay is not a problem for you I will tell you this about sunroofs. The foremost
maker and installer of sunroofs is a German company called Webasto. Not only do they supply
the laser equipment used by auto makers but they also control patents that can be seen in the
many hardtop convertiible cars offered from auto makers such as Mercedes, BMW, and yes even
VW. One need only see the EOS retractable roof shown on a VW EOS at the Webasto site. If
you contact them they will direct you to the closest 'approved by Webasto' installer in your
area. Their warranty actually is better than a company like VW since VW's is based on a 
combination of 3 years, 36,000 miles whichever comes first, whereas Webasto's Hollandia 300
model warranty is 5/50. You may think that dealer installed sunroofs have something over Webasto
but a close examination of the facts proves otherwise. This humongous, all encapsulating roof
provider...which includes a whole host of patents for the making and installation equipment 
needed to bring a product from conception to 'real world' performance is far and above the best
you will ever hope to find. If I remember correctly, they offer two sizes of a specific model
sunroof that will fit the Beetle. Using one of their installers is of paramount importance to avoid
problems so if you go this route, make sure the shop is a Webasto authorized facility. The only
model that applies to the Beetle is the Hollandia 300 which can be seen when you navigate their
site.

Note: You have been apprised of Plans 'A' and 'B'. Plan 'C' would be to have Bill do the job with
his 'old reliable' hack saw but the $300 cost of going this way will only guarantee that hail, the
size of baseballs, will not find their way through the roof of your vehicle. Anything else is not
covered.


----------



## notdos (Mar 1, 2012)

Definitely don't want a sunroof, but good information nevertheless. My main concern is I need a car before June 15 and was hoping some of you guys who've lived it could advise me if the date he suggested on a car that was allegedly supposed to go into production on 2/23.

Phillip


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

notdos said:


> Definitely don't want a sunroof, but good information nevertheless. My main concern is I need a car before June 15 and was hoping some of you guys who've lived it could advise me if the date he suggested on a car that was allegedly supposed to go into production on 2/23.
> 
> Phillip


You may need the 'head honcho' at the dealership to check out explicit details about your
car, for I remember my salesperson having me go through his computer. My original order
did compute to a projected ship date from the Puebla facility saying 2/23...and a projected 
delivery at the dealer in the week of 3/19. See if he can detect in his computer listing for your
car a projected ship date from Puebla and the projected date for delivery. If he can't , you
won't have an accurate idea as to when the car should arrive. If I had to take a guess, I'd
say that once the order is actually in the 'plant's' computer system, you won't see the car for
approximately 3 months. Also, make sure the order states 'sport suspension' and '3 gauge pod'.
Both are at no extra cost and whereas listing them on your order doesn't guarantee anything,
it might come through that way. And before you think about buying monster mats on-line,
keep in mind that most dealers include these options in the 'build' of the car so as to make sure
they get paid for them. This is also the case for the First Aid Kit. Together the items add $270
to your order and it's like pulling teeth to try and get them to remove them once the car
arrives.


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Greetings from Malaysia. Just found out this forum on my way searching vw beetle 2012. I would love to own one beetle.. I have mix feelings about the 21st century beetle coz I love the new beetle before this...round, cute and unique. However, the more I found out about this 21st century car, I actually quite like it. It is sportier and smarter in a way. I am going to order one soon...Heard from the dealer from Malaysia..it is not going to arrive any time before july...I am just looking around on the website to see what specs are available and stuff...I am torn between black and white. Yellow seems not to be in the turbo version...RED is too sharp for me...so need some little help here with the colour... Is the white a pure white? See lots of pictures online but not sure what will the actual car be like...black is kinda safe colour but the interior is black too so I am afraid it will be too COOL. haha...any suggestion??


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, lovebeetle.

Bill


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks!*

:laugh:thanks!! so white or black? hahahahaha


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I've given up on my "factory order" and will be picking up a new Beetle from a dealer on Thursday. This car is a Sun/Sound/Nav without the sun. But it does have everything else imaginable, but no gauge pod. This dealer says the gauge pod has been "discontinued", that is, we will never see them. True or not I need a car and can no longer wait around for something that might be offered at some indefinite future date. I will be getting the bi-xenon lights and sport suspension, 19" wheels (that I don't really want), etc. Back to the sunroof though, I'm coming around to the idea of a sunroofless car. It seems solid, maybe less top-heavy without that massive piece of glass on the roof. Anyway, I'll let you know the results.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I've given up on my "factory order" and will be picking up a new Beetle from a dealer on Thursday. This car is a Sun/Sound/Nav without the sun. But it does have everything else imaginable, but no gauge pod. This dealer says the gauge pod has been "discontinued", that is, we will never see them. True or not I need a car and can no longer wait around for something that might be offered at some indefinite future date. I will be getting the bi-xenon lights and sport suspension, 19" wheels (that I don't really want), etc. Back to the sunroof though, I'm coming around to the idea of a sunroofless car. It seems solid, maybe less top-heavy without that massive piece of glass on the roof. Anyway, I'll let you know the results.


If you want the after-market 3 gauge pod set-up I amassed when VW said no pods would be
coming for who knows how long, let me know. It sits perfectly in the recessed area of the 
upper center dash and has all the wires & sensors for a simple install. In fact, under the rubber
mat on your recessed dash, there are already openings to run the wires out of sight. Also have
a metal sleeve that connects to the upper radiator hose for the water temp gauge. The oil temp
gauge should be able to be routed to a port on the block but you can also use the replacement
oil drain plug that lets you connect the sensor there. The third gauge in the black pod is a basic
clock but you can change it for any 52mm gauge you like. The connectors are all standard 1/8"
NPT connectors. Email me your address info and I'll get it out to you so you won't delve into 
'deprived of pod' depression ! - [email protected]


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Ridgeman! Minor case of GPDS (gauge pod deprivation syndrome). It helps to know I am not alone. Have you put one in yours?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Thanks Ridgeman! Minor case of GPDS (gauge pod deprivation syndrome). It helps to know I am not alone. Have you put one in yours?


I got lucky finding a car with the 3 gauge pod so the after market set-up is just collecting
dust.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Back to the sunroof though, I'm coming around to the idea of a sunroofless car.


Well, you can put me into the Don't-Think-Sunroofs-Are-That-Great category. In my experience, they've been the first thing on my vehicles to go wrong. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw. Maybe it's our Winters. Maybe it's the fact most vehicles with sunroofs have even less headroom for my 6'4" frame. And, getting a sunroof on a first-run model? Not in my garage.

Having said the above, my new A3 has the pano-style sunroof. My thinking was Audi has had plenty of time to work out the bugs. And, frankly, people expect it on the S-Line cars. To not have a sunroof would really hurt my ability to sell it later.

Bill


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*call me 516-766-2635--Harvey*



ridgemanron said:


> If you want the after-market 3 gauge pod set-up I amassed when VW said no pods would be please call me
> coming for who knows how long, let me know. It sits perfectly in the recessed area of the
> upper center dash and has all the wires & sensors for a simple install. In fact, under the rubber
> mat on your recessed dash, there are already openings to run the wires out of sight. Also have
> ...


 please call me harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

FREE 'after-market' 3 Gauge Pods must be in abundance ! First, I told Harvy to get me
his mailing address so I can get it out to him. Didn't get the info so I then offered it to
'Old Bug Man' with no 'ship to' info from him either. Now Harvey is leaving me a phone
number to call him and I don't know what is going on? Either neither of the 'boys' want
it.......or maybe both will now want it. I may have to do a version of that story in the bible 
by cutting the pod in 'half' for each of them. I wish Bill or 'The Cadenza Man' would sort 
this out for me.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I got lucky finding a car with the 3 gauge pod so the after market set-up is just collecting
> dust.


After my ranting, Harvey did contact me and I'm sending the gauges & pod to him. He's
been discombobulated since the passing of his wife recently so this explains why he hadn't
got back to me.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I wish Bill or 'The Cadenza Man' would sort this out for me.


It's simply the "VW Beetle Effect"or VBE - that's where no one really knows what's going on.

Just like Traction Control, VBE is a mandatory no-charge option on every 2012 Beetle. And, you can't turn either of them off.

Bill


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

UTE said:


> Well, you can put me into the Don't-Think-Sunroofs-Are-That-Great category. In my experience, they've been the first thing on my vehicles to go wrong. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw. Maybe it's our Winters. Maybe it's the fact most vehicles with sunroofs have even less headroom for my 6'4" frame. And, getting a sunroof on a first-run model? Not in my garage.
> 
> Having said the above, my new A3 has the pano-style sunroof. My thinking was Audi has had plenty of time to work out the bugs. And, frankly, people expect it on the S-Line cars. To not have a sunroof would really hurt my ability to sell it later.
> 
> Bill


I think you are right. What with that huge sunroof and it being the first year model, it seems like a big risk to take. I'm gonna go with the Turbo and no sunroof. I'm in winter country too and the salt and cold are hard on sunroofs. Can you order the sound and nav without the sunroof?
Bill2


----------



## notdos (Mar 1, 2012)

BeetleCurious said:


> Can you order the sound and nav without the sunroof?
> Bill2


Its not on the configurator but they're on dealer lots.

Phillip


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

BeetleCurious said:


> I think you are right. What with that huge sunroof and it being the first year model, it seems like a big risk to take. I'm gonna go with the Turbo and no sunroof. I'm in winter country too and the salt and cold are hard on sunroofs. Can you order the sound and nav without the sunroof?
> Bill2



Yes, you can. It's Model Code# 5C16Y3


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder what the sticker price is on that then.
Never mind I see it is $28165. the base Turbo is $24495 You get the upgraded radio with Nav, the Fender sound and leather seats.
That's $3670 difference.
Not sure if it is worth that much more to me. I'm already stretching it to get a turbo.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Well tomorrow's the big day for me. I've been digesting my decision of not getting a sunroof. I thought that big glass ceiling would be cool, but then came to the realization that I never actually used the ones I had in the past. Also the thought of all that heavy glass on the uppermost part of the car must have some effect on handling, and the thought that there won't be an enormous hole in the roof may give a sense of solidity. I haven't heard of these sunroofs being problematic, although their production or installation certainly has been for VW, but it's some comfort to know there will be one less thing to go wrong. In any case I pick up the car tomorrow afternoon. One disappointment is that, like the gauge pod, there is very little price reduction for the missing sunroof.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to wonder if that big sunroof hole affects the stiffness of the roof - too much flex there could be a bad thing. It could put too much stress on the windshield and cause them to crack without warning. I agree you don't get a good discount for dropping the sunroof from the package. Might as well drop the whole package and add your own items later.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

It's done. I bought the beast and drove her home. First impressions: feels like I'm driving a much bigger car (than my old NB), it's nimble and responsive like a small car; it is a small car, just spacious in the cockpit. Freeway only in the dark going home so couldn't put it to the test, but felt great. Firm ride with 19" rims and sport suspension, not jarring though. The bi-xenons are a joy. Fussed a lot with the DSG. It works fine, but will take some getting used to. 6th is very high. "S" is for spritely, "D" is for disconnected. Triptronic, paddle-shifters worked well. Getting used to the tach on the left. Fender sound is impressive, but I haven't learned how to adjust bass, treble, etc. It will take some time for me to get my head around all the gadgetry. Once I absorb it all I'll submit a full report, but no disappointments so far.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations, OBM. Looking forward to your impressions of the Beetle as you settle into it.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Is this a leftover 'Launch' vehicle ?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Is this a leftover 'Launch' vehicle ?


not if it has the bi-xenons.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Old Bug Man said:


> It's done. I bought the beast and drove her home. First impressions: feels like I'm driving a much bigger car (than my old NB), it's nimble and responsive like a small car; it is a small car, just spacious in the cockpit. Freeway only in the dark going home so couldn't put it to the test, but felt great. Firm ride with 19" rims and sport suspension, not jarring though. The bi-xenons are a joy. Fussed a lot with the DSG. It works fine, but will take some getting used to. 6th is very high. "S" is for spritely, "D" is for disconnected. Triptronic, paddle-shifters worked well. Getting used to the tach on the left. Fender sound is impressive, but I haven't learned how to adjust bass, treble, etc. It will take some time for me to get my head around all the gadgetry. Once I absorb it all I'll submit a full report, but no disappointments so far.


Congratulations!!!!! Please remember to post pics


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> not if it has the bi-xenons.


Then, maybe Harvey's car will have them too. He should be closing in on the delivery
date......finally!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Not a Launch. Has leather, Nav, Fender, bi-xenons, etc., everything but a sunroof.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Then, maybe Harvey's car will have them too. He should be closing in on the delivery
> date......finally!


Yep, last I checked it was still in transit from the factory with the next update scheduled for 3/19. 

That put him around 3/26.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Day 2:

Turbo lag is definitely in evidence. This is something I'm used to and expected, but this this really bolts forward when she does catch her breath. Performance is impressive and more than adequate for my purposes.

The Fender continues to impress. The bass is spine-numbing.

Noticed the famous rear hatch rattle. It's not severe but I will find that post on the subject and address it.

There is a learning curve here, particularly with the nerve center which is the navigator screen. It seems generally intuitive so far but it will take some practice before things become second nature.

Fit and finish appear to be up to par although not flawless. I slid the passenger seat back and a piece of black plastic snapped off from some shadowy region. It said "Made in Germany" on it. I will let the dealer figure it out.

The DSG seems to be working well. The shifts in triptronic/paddle-shifter mode don't seem to be as lightning fast as I was told. It's very happy in "S". My left leg hops around occasionally wondering what it's supposed to be doing. A little right-foot action seems to facilitate down shifts. I'm still learning how to make it behave.

Handling feels great. The big beefy 19 inchers really grip. The sports suspension probably helps. Complete satisfaction in this very important category. 

Photos are forthcoming.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad to hear that another 'Bug' is on the road! With regard to your left foot having nothing
to do in a DSG car, perhaps you could affix Bill's latest invention? It's a 'dead pedal' that 
sits where the clutch would normally be on a manual 'stick shift' car and as you repeatedly 
pump on it in coordination with your various levels of acceleration, it pumps air which is 
ingeniously attached to a large balloon in your vast trunk cavity area. You can then sell them
to people who want large balloons but don't want the 'work' involved in blowing them up. 
I'm sure many people in 'Frisco' would like to walk around town with large balloons painted
with various messages so sales would not be a problem for you. What with gas heading up to
$5.00 soon, this would be a good way to cut your daily operating costs.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I am not being very successful posting photos with my phone. I'll see if there's a computer around here somewhere.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

iPhones do not like Photobucket, but I managed. So there it is.

Day 3:

I'm really getting the feel of this car now. It doesn't want to be babied. It feels happiest at higher revs, Triptronic shifting the DSG. I can see now the beauty of the GTI gear ratios, but this is really starting to get fun, am noticing too big a jump between the 2nd and 3rd ratios, but oh well, 3rd, 4th and 5th feel great.

The rear hatch noise was just me not having it shut all the way. Thought there would have been a warning light like on my 2001 NB 1.8T. Other amenities are strangely absent: no lights on the vanity mirrors in the sun visors, no rear reading lights. I guess this is a man's car. Neither are a concern to me, but it's just curious because my old Beetle had them. Another manly feature is the horn--no longer the cutesy beep of old.

The DSG is curious. It takes off just like a manual would with a smooth operation of the clutch. I can almost feel the clutch plates making contact as I set off. I'm getting a sense of what gear I'm in without looking at the display. Unlike with a manual, where you instinctively know what gear you're in by the position of your right arm, you have to just sense it from engine noise and speed, unless you want to take your eyes off the road and look at the dash. It just takes a little getting used to. I love driving manuals, and for pure driving pleasure I still think I prefer them, but this DSG shifts a lot faster than I ever could, and I was glad of it when I spent an hour of stop and go coming out of the parking lot after the Warriors game last night.

Still amazed at the bi-xenons. The shoulders of the road are lit up like someone is arc welding on both sides of the car. Certainly makes night driving more relaxing having such great visibility.

Cannot find the source of that piece of plastic I found. It could have been a scrap of debris from the factory.

Unlike what the vw.com "configurator" implies there is not a back-up camera, not on mine anyway.

So far I am generally very pleased with everything. I think the styling is just stunning. I don't see anything else on the road that comes close, other than a few exotics. When I had my insurance carrier add this car to my policy they asked the make and model--VW, Beetle, done. No mention of turbochargers or anything like that. I almost feel guilty I'm having so much fun with such low insurance rates.

I waited a long time for this car, but I'm glad I did. It has everything I wanted except the sunroof, and so far I'm feeling no remorse at all about that. There's something about this car I can't quite articulate, but I'll try. It has character, personality--something about its look and feel and that growling exhaust note. There's something really wonderful about it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

'Porsche DNA' is the best way to describe it !


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the look...love the 19" and the xenon lights!!! Your car is very sharp!!! I cannot wait to get mine. Oldmanbug, your description of the car and your experience makes me fall in love with my car without even seeing or driving it. Beetles are all I have ever owned and I cannot wait till I get my own 2012 thats supposed to have the 19" and xenon lights! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

ltlebug said:


> Love the look...love the 19" and the xenon lights!!! Your car is very sharp!!! I cannot wait to get mine. Oldmanbug, your description of the car and your experience makes me fall in love with my car without even seeing or driving it. Beetles are all I have ever owned and I cannot wait till I get my own 2012 thats supposed to have the 19" and xenon lights! Thank you for sharing!


Sorry ...it seems I cannot get names right today... "old bug man"


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the sound of "Oldmanbug". Gives the impression that my name could be Oldman and that I may not actually be old.

When you do take delivery of your long promised Beetle you will notice how different it feels--nothing like a New Beetle. It was a little unsettling for me at first, but after getting used to it I'm gradually discovering more and more things I like about it. It's looks so similar, but it's a different beast entirely. I'm really starting to have fun with it now though.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Day 4 (I promise to stop at 87):

Did the standard commute plus a run to the store. I love driving this car. I find myself thinking up errands to run. So far everything is functioning perfectly. I did notice that the fuel door is 1/64" from a fully closed position--hopefully this is a simple adjustment. I'm looking for faults and coming up empty handed. There is noticeable wind noise--nothing offensive, it just sounds like, well, wind. My theory is they sacrificed perfect aerodynamics for styling. I personally like to feel like I'm traveling. I've been in a big Lexus and it was like sitting in my grandmother's living room. I could hear my wristwatch ticking. This is not that kind of car. If you want to enjoy the journey, get this car. If you want a quiet place to sit while waiting to arrive, get a Lexus.

I suppose disaster could strike at any moment, but so far I'm completely delighted with my Beetle.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Day 4 (I promise to stop at 87):
> 
> Did the standard commute plus a run to the store. I love driving this car. I find myself thinking up errands to run. So far everything is functioning perfectly. I did notice that the fuel door is 1/64" from a fully closed position--hopefully this is a simple adjustment. I'm looking for faults and coming up empty handed. There is noticeable wind noise--nothing offensive, it just sounds like, well, wind. My theory is they sacrificed perfect aerodynamics for styling. I personally like to feel like I'm traveling. I've been in a big Lexus and it was like sitting in my grandmother's living room. I could hear my wristwatch ticking. This is not that kind of car. If you want to enjoy the journey, get this car. If you want a quiet place to sit while waiting to arrive, get a Lexus.
> 
> I suppose disaster could strike at any moment, but so far I'm completely delighted with my Beetle.


My fuel door doesn't stay flush to the body, having the slightest amount of 'play' built into it.
Since it becomes accessible upon activating the interior door lock control by me just pressing
it inward, I assumed the 'play' in the cover is normal. Would have to examine others in the lot 
at my dealership to see if all Beetles are like this. The flexibility is very, very minimal and probably
is that 1/64" depth you mentioned.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ok here......*




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




KNEWBUG


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Day 5:

Raining cats and dogs here today--wet, cold, windy, miserable. The Beetle loved it. I tested all foul weather features: wipers--perfect, bi-xenons and fog lights--like noon in the Sahara, defrosters front/rear/side mirrors--perfect, butt warmers--nirvana. Staggered out through the tempest and opened the rear lid to retrieve an umbrella, sheets of rain coming down, all the water poured off the lid and into this big gutter than surrounds the opening. Not a drop goes in the car--amazing. The cargo area under that lid is huge compared to my old Beetle. It's nice not having to put half the go dries in the front seat.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Day 6:

Threaded my way through the labyrinth of downtown San Francisco last night. I babied her over the bumpy streets fearing damage to the 19"ers. Impressive turning radius for a front-wheel-drive car. Can really hear the echoes of her growling motor through the urban canyons.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Great.*



Old Bug Man said:


> Day 6:
> 
> Threaded my way through the labyrinth of downtown San Francisco last night. I babied her over the bumpy streets fearing damage to the 19"ers. Impressive turning radius for a front-wheel-drive car. Can really hear the echoes of her growling motor through the urban canyons.


Excellent and thoughtful reviews on your new ride. Look forward to more, appreciate the detail. :beer:


----------

